# Röhrenmikrofon an PC anschließen?!



## KingDiamond (11. August 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Ich bin aus Hobby Rapper und habe vor mir das SCT700 aus der T-Bone Serie zu kaufen( http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sct700_roehrenmikrofon.htm )

Wär es möglich dass ich mir diesen Vorverstärker kaufe ( http://www.thomann.de/de/art_tube_mp.htm ) und diesen dann mit einem XLR -> Klinke 6,3 mm Kabel an einen 6,3 mm -> 3,5 mm Adapter anschließe, und das ganze dann mit dem PC verbinde, ohne dass ich Probleme mit dem Pegel des Mikrofonsignals habe? Ich habe die Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun Soundkarte. Und wär es dann möglich, dass ich mich beim Aufnehmen selber höre(Kopfhörer habe ich) und beim Aufnehmen Latenzfrei arbeiten kann?

PS: Ich nehme mit Adobe Audition 3.0 auf.

Sorry wenn dieser Thread schon hier im Forum sein sollte.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

MfG Dylan


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2010)

Klasse diese Videos bei Thomann  die Idee hätte von mirsein können ^^


... sollte prinzipiell nix dagegen sprechen 


zeig mal wasvon deinen hobby-rapper-stücken


----------



## bokay (12. August 2010)

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen .
Achte darauf dass du den unsymmetrischen Ausgang mit deinem (höchst warscheinlich) unsymmetrischen Eingang verbindest.
Außerdem sei dir ASIO4ALL ans Herz gelegt, sofern deine Soundkarte keine ASIO-Treiber mitbringt, um möglichst geringe Latenz zu erhalten...


PS.:



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Klasse diese Videos bei Thomann  die Idee hätte von mirsein können ^^



Deine Keys sind aber um Welten besser^^

LG


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten 
Nur @bokay: Sorry aber ich weiss garnicht so wirklich was unsymmetrisch und symmetrisch heisst  Meinst du damit dass ich XLR Input + XLR Output des Mic-Preamps verwenden muss?

Hier mal ein kleiner Track, aus meinem neuen Album, aufgenommen mit meinem jetztigen Samson C01u Mikrofons http://soundcloud.com/kingdiamond/diamond-wenn-ich-in-den-himmel-gehe


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Oder meinst du damit dass ich den Mic-Preamp NICHT mit einem XLR -> Klinkenkabel am PC verbinden kann? 

LG Dylan


----------



## bokay (12. August 2010)

Sollte deine Soundkarte keinen symmetrischen Input besitzen, nimmst du den unsymmetrischen Output des Art. 
Symmetrische Signalübertragung auf Wikipedia


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Sorry Bokay aber ich bin grad erst aufgestanden und etwas verpeilt wie man merkt 
Also ich hab an meiner Soundkarte (Wie üblich) 1x Mikrofon Eingang 1x Line In 1xL Lautsprecher und 3x irgendwas für Dolby Digital  
Ich bitte um Verständnis


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Achso jetzt versteh ich das 
Also so: Mic Preamp per Klinkenstecker am PC verbinden.
Danke für eure Hilfe Leute 

Liebe Grüße Dylan


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2010)

Wenn Du Klinke als symmetrisch nimmst -sieht der aus wie ein Stereo Klinken stecker 

http://www.toolsandmusic.de/images/produktbilder/Cordial/CFM_MV.jpg

heißt der Stecker hat 3 Metall-Bereiche


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Könnte ich den Mic-Preamp nicht mit diesem Kabel an dem PC anschließen, ohne jegliche Qualitätsverluste zu erhalten?

http://www.thomann.de/de/pro_snake_tpi_3.htm

LG


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Oder wäre das hier besser?

http://www.thomann.de/de/cordial_cfm_3_fv_klinkexlr_kabel.htm


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2010)

@ Text im Lied

wenn Du deinen Text schreibst dann musst Du die Zeilen vorallem vom Refrain richtig reimen: 

"Irgendwann heißt es, es gibt keinen King" ....

nach der Zeile erwartet man einen Reim auf "King" und nicht das es auf der "Sensenmann kommt" endet 

Verstehste ^^

Ich hab ja früher auch mal so was gemacht   

hier kannst mal reinhören 

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/schweigeminute.mp3


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2010)

das eine Kabel ist ja nur mit Klinke -ohne XLR- und nicht symetrisch!


----------



## KingDiamond (13. August 2010)

Also heisst das, dass ich dieses Kabel brauche?

http://www.thomann.de/de/the_sssnake_spp2050.htm


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2010)

Symmetrische Kabel haben den Vorteil, das Sie durch ihre Bauweise, ein sauberes Signal liefern, da sie Störeinflüsse/Störsignale elimieren 


 mal ganz einfach gesagt


bei einem kurzen Übertragungsweg - reicht in der Regel auch ein unsymmetrisches. Jedoch wen nes nur 1-2 € mehr sind -sach ich mal wayne- dann kauf doch gleich symmetrische


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. August 2010)

Was soll er mit symmetrischen Kabeln, wenn er am PC nur unsymmetrische Eingänge hat? Da fehlt doch dann der Übertrager, der für die von dir genannte Eliminierung von Störsignalen erforderlich ist.

Einfach ein unsymmetrisches Kabel "Klinke 6,3mm -> Mini-Klinke 3,5mm" kaufen und zwischen unsymmetrischen Ausgang des Mikrofonvorverstärkers und den Line-Eingang deiner Soundkarte klemmen. Wirklich sensationelle Qualität wirste eh nicht kriegen, weil die Eingänge und A/D Wandler von billigen Soundkarten wenig taugen. Aber vielleicht reicht dir ja die Qualität für das, was du vorhast.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## KingDiamond (13. August 2010)

@ Martin Schäfer Könnte ich kein XLR --> Klinke Kabel benutzen?


----------



## bokay (14. August 2010)

KingDiamond hat gesagt.:


> @ Martin Schäfer Könnte ich kein XLR --> Klinke Kabel benutzen?


 
Doch müsstest aber die kalte Leitung (3) an die Masse Löten, macht wenig Sinn... Vor allem wo dein (geplanter) Mikrofonverstärker einen unsymmetrischen Ausgang hat...


----------



## KingDiamond (14. August 2010)

Achso, also einfach ein Klinke 6,3 -> Klinke 3,5 Kabel nehmen?


----------



## sight011 (15. August 2010)

Was sollte dagegen sprechen


----------

